# [SOLVED] Drukarka sieciowa Samsunga - konfiguracja

## 187451

Kupiłem sobie drukarkę z kartą sieciową Samsung CLX-3175N i chcę ją podłączyć do routera. Niestety CUPS niebardzo chce ją wykryć... znalazłem w necie opis pewniej kobiety która też miała z nią problem ale jej rozwiązanie nie przyniosło skutków:

1) ustawnienie w CUPS drukarki jako urządzenie JetDirect

2) ustawienie adresu socket://adres.IP.dru.karki:9100

3) dołączenie pliku ppd ale do CLX-3170 - podobno właśnie ten trzeba

Zainstalowałem też jakieś smietkowate oprogramowanie dołączone przez producenta ale nic ne pomaga i strona testowa jak się nie drukowała tak się nie drukuje...   :Sad:   pomocy... może chodzi i jakiś moduł jąrda który trzeba wkompilować? Jeżeli ktoś wie jaki to proszę napisać gdzie on jest w menuconfig kernelaLast edited by 187451 on Wed Oct 27, 2010 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

A tak od pupy strony.

Drukarkę pingujesz?

Może problem tkwi w konfiguracji firewall'a.

----------

## 187451

Ping dochodzi i widzi drukarkę, tak samo nmap ją znajduje wraz ze wszystkimi potrzebnymi portami otwartymi. Więc to raczej nie wina firewalla...

A jak mam to inaczej zrobić, skoro tak jest źle?

----------

## bartmarian

a co mówią logi cups'a ?

----------

## 187451

Logi wyglądają w porządku... W ogóle CUPS nie narzeka podczas pracy na nic. Jak każę mu drukować stronę testową to wyrzuca że została pomyślnie wysłana do urządzenia Samsung. Tylko że w kolejce wydruków jest cały czas oczekująca.

Jest jeszcze coś. Ja cały czas próbuję ustawić drukarkę jako urządzenie JetDirect na porcie 9100 bo tak ktoś pisał że dziala, ale CUPS wykrywa też samodzielnie to urządzenie, tj w tej liście na początku a konkretnie "Samsung CLX-3170 Series; 192.168.1.103 (Samsung CLX-3170 Series;)". Jak wyjmuję wtyczkę z routera to ta pozycja znika więc raczej poprawnie identyfikuje urządzenie. Tylko że po konfiguracji wciąż się nie drukuje.

----------

## entrophie

Pytanie na ile logi cups wygladaja w porzadku. Czy masz ustawione odpowiednio czule LogLevel w cupsd.conf? To wyglada jakbys mial niepoprawny ppd dla tej drukarki. 

btw. sprawdzales czy nie to uszkodzenie samej drukarki (strona testowa/inny komputer). Z mojego doswiadczenia wynika, ze jest to okolo 40% przyczyn niedzialania cups.

----------

## canis_lupus

drukarka ma postscript? Jak tak to wepchnij jej plik PS i moze łyknie

----------

## 187451

Więc tak: drukarka jest sprawna - świadczy o tym to, że pod Windowsem działa bardzo dobrze po sieci. Co ciekawe, po USB na Gentoo też nie chce do końca działać... Dopiero jak zainstalowałem to oprogramowanie to coś ruszyło. A mianowicie program Samsunga wykrył mi skaner po USB i mogłem normalnie skanować, ale już drukarki nie widzi... Dziwne.

Dodatkowo po zainstalowaniu tegoż oprogramowania pojawił mi się w konfiguracji CUPS trzy razy ten sam model mojej drukarki. Próbowałem konfiguracji z każdym z nich oraz z oddzielnym plikiem ppd z sieci (sprawdziłem też płytę i ten ppd z płyty też nie działa).

Drukarka nie posiada postscripta. Przepraszam, że tak dlugo odpisywałem ale maturka ustna z Polskiego była grana...

----------

## bartmarian

dawno dawno temu, u odległego klienta, konfigurowałem jakieś hp,

się okazało się, że drukarce trzeba wysłać firmware po starcie systemu,

coś a'la:

#echo tajny-kot.bin > /dev/USB*

* - podmienić sobie na właściwą i jedyną słuszną ścieżkę

** - a jak w tym wypadku (gdy ww prawda) via net, to nie wiem

----------

## entrophie

Kiedy używałem jakiegoś sieciowego HP, to był zaczynał działać dopiero po instalacji sterowników od hplip. Zdaje się, że z samsungiem jest podobnie. Natomiast co do skanera - w przypadku np. drukarek dell to skanowanie poprzez siec działa tyko pod mswin, natomiast pod linuxem skaner dziala ale tylko poprzez usb.

Niestety nie mam zadnego doświadczenia z drukarkami Samsunga. Czy próbowałeś zwiększyć poziom logów w cups.conf? Czasami to się przydaje.

----------

## Flesh_

Pamiętam, że na jakimś dziwnym modelu Samsunga  ML-cośtamcośtam był sterownik "Samsung Unified Driver" i on miał w sobie jakieś filtry do cupsa typu rastertosamsun* i parę innych innych. To one dopiero tłumaczyły  to co zostało wysłane do cupsa i w dalszej kolejności przekazywały do drukarki.

Innego nic nie podpowiem poza bardziej gadatliwym cupsem i wróżeniem z logów.

Postscript w tym modelu odpada, bo go nie ma.

W pracy mam 2 modele SCX-4720, na sterowniku pierwszym lepszym z brzegu tj. "Generic PCL 5e Printer Foomatic/ljet4" i bez problemu drukuje. Ten model ma też skaner ale nigdy się nie nim nie zainteresowałem, więc się nie wypowiem w tej kwestii.

----------

## 187451

Po długich i bezowocnych próbach udało mi się wreszcie uruchomić tą @#%$@^ drukarkę   :Cool: 

Wiec tak, potrzebne oprogramowanie:

1. net-print/foo2zjs z flagą FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="sa3160"

2. net-print/foomatic-db

3. http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz

No i tak. Po zainstalowaniu programów 1. i 2. rozpakowujemy paczkę foo2zjs.tar.gz i dodajemy drukarkę tak jak to opisałem w pierwszym poście. Jako PPD file podajemy plik o odpowiedniej nazwie z katalogu foo2zjs/PPD. No i tadam, ruszyło. Być może niektóre kroki są niepotrzebne. Np jak już jest 1. to może nie trzeba już 3. ale podaję na wszelki wypadek. Ja instalowałem w odwrotnej kolejności niż numerki i dopiero po 1. zadziałało.

SOLVED i dzięki za pomoc prawie pół roku temu  :Laughing: 

----------

